# General Root Ripper Review



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Not that impressed. Used today with my 1-1/4 cable and drill. The owner told me there was a complete stoppage at 10 ft caused by the ficus tree next to it. First went in with the spiral saw with absolutely no progress. Switched to the root ripper. It would make progress but then stall out. I pulled out and discovered the head just completely plugged with roots. Cleaned off and back in and same issue occurs, just completely clogged with roots and becomes ineffective. Switched to a general spear blade after the 3rd time. Water drops and in goes camera. 4' of packed heavy roots. 

The spear blade opened the roots enough and in goes the Root Ranger and it easily cleans it up. All the roots were coming from a clay test tee. So in the end, on a solid plug of roots...not a curtain of roots, the root ripper does work better then the spiral saw but not a must have cutter.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Sometimes very heavy roots and they will struggle but for average to heavy it is the best weapon in your armory:thumbup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

1.25" sectional cable is for cutting through stoppages. Seems the "root ripper" would be better for a drum machine. My option though by looking at the cutter, I'd say it would be a pretty worthless cutter.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

4' long root impacted pipe?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

John is old school, no matter the method I agree with his thinking, only I'd use this:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I am all about being effective with cable and pushing it to its limits, however...

At some point I wonder whether or not what I can do is what I should do. With that big of a root blockage being removed two things come to mind.

1. Where do all the roots camp out that were cut loose but not actually removed.

2. What is the structural condition of the pipe once the root mass has been removed by such aggressive means.


That said, it is good to know where you stand with any given root chewing device and what it can accomplish.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I am all about being effective with cable and pushing it to its limits, however...
> 
> At some point I wonder whether or not what I can do is what I should do. With that big of a root blockage being removed two things come to mind.
> 
> ...


The HO said it was backing up every couple months. I showed him my selection of cutters and he said the last guy used half C cutter. I believe when you poke a hole in roots it compacts the mass. This is the reason I started with the snake, just to get a hole through for the ranger. Once through, it took me maybe 10-15 minutes to cut out all those roots in that spot. 

The test tee was at 8' from the CO at about 4-5' down. The HO owns a concrete company and is bringing his guys to dig it up and take out the tee. That will eliminate the majority of the problem, he also had about 6 (minor 40%)root intrusions in rest of the pipe which is under a road. 

The HO said he's had 3 camera inspection done before and all the previous plumbers had him convinced it was orangeburg. With the color screen, there's no chance to mistake orangeburg for clay.

It took me about 2 hours to complete the job and the majority of that time was snaking. I had 5 neighbors come and watch and they were all very impressed. Passing out flyers in this neighborhood was rough because the majority had said they already had a plumber. After seeing what I do, every one them asked me for my card. I've been hoping to get into this neighborhood as there are huge ficus trees everywhere causing broken water mains and root intrusions all the time.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> The HO said it was backing up every couple months. I showed him my selection of cutters and he said the last guy used half C cutter. I believe when you poke a hole in roots it compacts the mass. This is the reason I started with the snake, just to get a hole through for the ranger. Once through, it took me maybe 10-15 minutes to cut out all those roots in that spot.
> 
> The test tee was at 8' from the CO at about 4-5' down. The HO owns a concrete company and is bringing his guys to dig it up and take out the tee. That will eliminate the majority of the problem, he also had about 6 (minor 40%)root intrusions in rest of the pipe which is under a road.
> 
> ...


Oh boo. Didn't you see my wing tips in the pic. That means I am better at it right? :laughing::jester:

On the other hand....nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> The HO said it was backing up every couple months. I showed him my selection of cutters and *he said the last guy used half C cutter*. I believe when you poke a hole in roots it compacts the mass. This is the reason I started with the snake, just to get a hole through for the ranger. Once through, it took me maybe 10-15 minutes to cut out all those roots in that spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






I have spoken with other plumbers who said they have cut off one of the prongs on regular 'C' cutter auger head and used only (1) prong for drain cleaning. I never understood that school of thought. I agree with you Gear Junkie, that sounds like a hack hole-poking approach instead of a thorough job.


----------

